# Bull Minnows...???



## flatzfan (May 9, 2014)

Anyone know where or how I can catch bull minnows?

I have a 10' bait net I plan on throwing, just don't know where to throw it. Any help would be much appreciated!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I googled mud minnow traps; I have one now, and I plan to try putting in a few places to see how long it takes for them to show up and come in the trap. I tried it in my neighborhood here in upper Blackwater Bay but I suspect I'm too far upstream, not salty enough. Just got a couple small crabs in it. 

As for netting them, not sure about the best area. Maybe someone will chime in. :thumbsup:


----------



## flatzfan (May 9, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for that! I wasn't sure if the salinity of the water mattered or not. Let me know how the traps workout for you!


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

My boys and i put one out in the sound with a few old frozen cigar minnows and got a few and a bunch of pin fish.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

flatzfan said:


> Awesome! Thanks for that! I wasn't sure if the salinity of the water mattered or not. Let me know how the traps workout for you!


I don't know if it does either, and I just put what I had handy in there... had a piece of salmon in the freezer we weren't going to eat, so I put that in there with a piece of ham. Just got a couple crabs, I would think if mud minnows were around they would have found their way into the trap, so I'm assuming it just wasn't salty enough.



troygem said:


> My boys and i put one out in the sound with a few old frozen cigar minnows and got a few and a bunch of pin fish.


Curious... how long did it take for them to show up?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Creek mouths are the number one spot for bull minnows. When I cast netted them commercially, a low rising tide was my favorite as they gathered enmasse just before entering the creek. Catching enough for bait can be done on any tide most days.


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

my boys said "not too long"... Trying to guess their concept of time... It's hard to say.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I just walk the shoreline and throw a bait net over them.


----------

